# Prewar or Postwar Schwinn Springer Fork



## dave429 (Aug 8, 2021)

How do you tell the prewar from postwar Schwinn springer forks. Also is there a way to tell which model it came from. I have a green fork with light green pinstripes.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 8, 2021)

Someone assembled that backwards. From what I've seen the fork markings with three pins was used on the lower end models like the DX and the higher end models had the dart/arrowhead markings found on the B6's.


----------



## dave429 (Aug 8, 2021)

@GTs58 thanks for the info! The steer tube is on backwards? Guess I didn’t even realize that. Any idea if it’s postwar or prewar? Was there a difference?


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 8, 2021)

One difference is the bend on the top half of the fork legs. The prewar fork has more of a bend than the post war legs. Check out Tinkers crappy pictures.  😂 









						Springer Forks | General Discussion About Old Bicycles
					

Schwinn Balloon Tire Springer Fork Bicycles....here's the question,  Why do the springer forks very so much at times in size, circumference and angle?  have compared many forks with less than great results, almost impossible to take from one and use on another....




					thecabe.com


----------



## dave429 (Aug 8, 2021)

Good to know! Thanks again @GTs58


----------



## BFGforme (Aug 8, 2021)

Measure head tube, pre and post are different lengths...


----------



## dave429 (Aug 8, 2021)

@BFGforme I don’t have the bike it came off of but the steer tube is 7”


----------



## Old Iron Bob (Aug 8, 2021)

I have found that the truss rods are a different length and the bearing race is taller on prewar steer tubes and flatter on post war. Yours looks like post war


----------



## dave429 (Aug 8, 2021)

@Old Iron Bob I was thinking they were probably postwar as well. Thanks for the information. Every little bit helps!


----------



## BFGforme (Aug 8, 2021)

Girl's bike probably


----------



## dave429 (Aug 8, 2021)

Because of steer tube length you think they might be from a girls bike? Can they be used on a guys if cut down? It would make sense why they are no longer on a bike. I got them with a pile of parts.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 8, 2021)

Post war bikes were all standardized as far as the head tubes go, girls same as boys on balloon and middleweights. Prewar had multiple head tube lengths and girls were longer. Different style headsets could make the length vary slightly also.


----------



## dave429 (Aug 8, 2021)

So you think prewar girls?


----------



## bloo (Aug 8, 2021)

It's got a postwar crown race on it.


----------



## mrg (Aug 8, 2021)

##


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 8, 2021)

The curve on the fork legs look post war also. My standard blade fork that's loose has a 6.75" steerer tube, so add the thickness of the springer bracket that would end up with a 7" tube for springer, right?


----------

